# 100 Bilder auf gleiche Größe



## unistar (13. November 2003)

Hallo psler,

ich muss ca 100 Bilder auf die gleiche Größe bringen bzw immer etwa 5 cm vom oberen Teil es Bildes wegschneiden. Wie kann ich das machen ohne jedes einzelne zu öffnen und wieder zu speichern. Da sitze ich nämlich dann Stunden dran.



unistar


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (13. November 2003)

Hi.

Stichwort Stapelverarbeitung, schon 1000 Mal behandelt.
Kuckst Du hier


----------



## unistar (14. November 2003)

Ja, der Suchbegriff hat mir gefehlt  



unistar


----------

